# Georgia Unrestricted Master Plumber Exam



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on the Georgia Unrestricted Exam


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

yes


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ahs9 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Georgia Unrestricted Exam


 You want information??? Sure we can help.. give us your credit card number... we'll go from there... no?? Then post a proper intro...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ahs9 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Georgia Unrestricted Exam


No Soup for You...........


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I said no soup!!!!!!


----------



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am looking for any info on the test that you might be able to offer.


----------



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought that I entered one. Contact me and we can talk.


----------



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

No soup. I am licensed in Texas and registered as the Responsible Master. Just looking for some infor on the Georgia Unrestricted Test.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ahs9 said:


> No soup. I am licensed in Texas and registered as the Responsible Master. Just looking for some infor on the Georgia Unrestricted Test.


 Your so called intro stated you are from Maryland and master plumber liesnced in FIFTEEN states and you're asking questions about Georiga???? Sounds like bs to me..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In texas. What city?? U in. What ahs stand for ??


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In texas. What city?? U in. What ahs stand for ??


Lol he got to know the shield


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What's that mean. ?? Where are you located big Swiss. Lol. ???


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's that mean. ?? Where are you located big Swiss. Lol. ???


I'm back and forth from Houston to San Antonio. But I'm in Houston for now.


----------



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

every state is a little different in what they test. The Georgia test has 2 parts, 4 hours each.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Big cheez said:


> I'm back and forth from Houston to San Antonio. But I'm in Houston for now.


Cool. Shield??? Explain plz


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Cool. Shield??? Explain plz


Nothing, you lost me with ahs. I thought you were talking about something else...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ahs. The high school I went to.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He sounds to be full of crap to me


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ahs9 said:


> every state is a little different in what they test. The Georgia test has 2 parts, 4 hours each.


If you know why ask us. ???


----------



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

ahs are my initials. I am not located in Texas, but I am licensed there.


----------



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

as I stated, each states test is different. I am looking for some details on the content.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O so ur a out of state guy that has a rmp in tx. You send out if state guys here to work and take money from my fellow Texans plumbers. I can see branching out a few states where you live but to me if ur real sound like u are the rmp for a corporation that goes all over. I don't like that !!!!!


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't let me find out your lic# as hole. Cuz as soon as I do. I'm calling Lisa hill on your as. To be a rmp here you need to be on site with the company at least twenty hours a week. Good luck


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's try to remember this is a family friendly forum guys. Some of the language is going a little far lately. 

We don't like to have to edit or remove posts.

Thanks.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sorry. I edit it mine


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Airgap said:


> Let's try to remember this is a family friendly forum guys. Some of the language is going a little far lately.
> 
> We don't like to have to edit or remove posts.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry about that


----------

